
UTF-8 history - ingve
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/utf-8-history.txt
======
ajstarks
where it happened:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajstarks/albums/72157631470798...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajstarks/albums/72157631470798870)

